# No Shampoo/Soap



## NatLife (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been experimenting with home-based soaps and shampoos for several years. I've also tried to use household items for cleaning agents whenever and where ever possible. Baking Soda, Vinegar, Cream of Tartar, Lime Juice, Honey, Salt, and tons of other things can come in real handy.

For the last year or so, however, I've been researching and trying out the No 'Poo, No Soap thing. I started with a baking soda/vinegar replacement for the carcinogen-laced, industrial detergent known as Regular Shampoo. Eventually, however, I started to transition towards using no shampoo at all.

I absolutely love it! It took a while to transition, but my hair fills healthier than ever (and no, I don't stink!).

I've since researched a lot on the web about what is in shampoo and how others approach the no shampoo method. There is a lot of information out there!

I came across an online community for Shampoo Free: Beyond Shampoo. You can read about the basic stuff. Plus, you can post questions. It seems to be a small, but growing community.

Does anyone have experience with No 'Poo? How about No Soap? Do you use home made or none at all?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Glad to meet a fellow "no shampoo, no soap" person! 

I've been shampoo/soap/chemical free for just over a year and feel SO much better. 

Even my laundry is soap/chemical free! It took a while to get used to NOT having the chemical-based, artificial scents on my clothes, skin, and hair. In fact, the lack of scent drove me nuts at first, but since we hang our laundry in the sun here in the pine forest where we live, the true natural scents took over as our clothes eventually lost the residual artificial scents.

How can they call that stuff names like "Mountain Fresh"?  Not even close to the real thing!

Anyway, welcome to the forum, NatLife!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

NatLife said:


> Does anyone have experience with No 'Poo? How about No Soap? Do you use home made or none at all?


I keep my hair pretty short most of the year (allow it to grow in the winter) & I use a tea-tree extract shampoo on 'special ocassions', I've had the same 1 liter bottle for over 5 years & haven't used even half of it! I usually just use a loofah & a washcloth to scrape my skin & wipe off dirt/oils/sweat etc etc, I don't 'smell pretty' but I *don't* stink either. I do use cornstarch to powder myself so that I don't get 'swamp a$$' though... hope this helped


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I keep my hair pretty short most of the year (allow it to grow in the winter) & I use a tea-tree extract shampoo on 'special ocassions', I've had the same 1 liter bottle for over 5 years & haven't used even half of it! I usually just use a loofah & a washcloth to scrape my skin & wipe off dirt/oils/sweat etc etc, I don't 'smell pretty' but I *don't* stink either. I do use cornstarch to powder myself so that I don't get 'swamp a$$' though... hope this helped


Way to much info there.....


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Dr. Bronners liquid soaps have been around for a long time, been using them on the homestead for 35 years!

100% pure castile soap, no additives... you just dilute it and it will last a long time... This has always been a traditional "homesteader" mainstay and is good for body, soul, dishes and clothes.

- Basey


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

can you all explain what cleaning agent you use instead of shampoo/soap? Is it a homemade soap/Dr. Boners? is it another item like soap wart or something.
I'm interested in learning more.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Hehh... all us "old" hippies and 'steaders always knew this stuff well...

It was found at every commune and in every flowered VW bus, and followed us into the countryside when we were admonished at Woodstock to "get your a$$es out of the cities and onto the land".

It did... and continues to do so. I still use this stuff for everything (except dishes and clothes - gotten too expensive over the years).

It is 100% castile (green) soap, organic and harmless to body, soul and environment. 

Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps All-One!

- Basey


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> ... I don't 'smell pretty' but I *don't* stink either. I do use cornstarch to powder myself so that I don't get 'swamp a$$' though... hope this helped


SwampAss.org


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> Way too much info there.....












:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## NatLife (Jan 6, 2011)

Herbalpagan said:


> can you all explain what cleaning agent you use instead of shampoo/soap? Is it a homemade soap/Dr. Boners? is it another item like soap wart or something.
> I'm interested in learning more.


I don't use any cleaning agents most of the time. If I am really dirty for some reason, I will use baking soda and vinegar for my hair, and home made soap for my body.

If you are curious about it, come check out Beyond Shampoo and ask a question. There are lots of folks who can give you personal experiences and information.

I don't use Dr. Bronners, or anything else bought specifically for soap use. I go without most of the time.

And I don't stink....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I use baking soda on my hair, which works good with rainwater or snowmelt, not as good with "hard" (iron) water. I mix about 1/8 cup baking soda in about 1/4 cup warm water, and work it into my hair. It absorbs the oils and dirt. It's really weird feeling and takes a while to get used to. It feels kind of gritty and not foamy or lathery like shampoo. 

My daughter makes soaps of all kinds, using organic ingredients (other than lye, which she buys at Ace Hardware) and although I use them on my body, I've yet to try them on my hair. They might work. 

I bought various non-chemical shampoos from the health food store for a while, but for some reason my hair felt limp and unclean after using them.

I've never used Castille soap but I've heard a lot of good things about it over the years.


----------



## rcaputo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Don't laugh*



The_Blob said:


> :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


....

That is the BEST stuff to keep heat rash at bay.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

bunkerbob said:


> Way to much info there.....


Was it?


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

gypsysue said:


> I use baking soda on my hair, which works good with rainwater or snowmelt, not as good with "hard" (iron) water. I mix about 1/8 cup baking soda in about 1/4 cup warm water, and work it into my hair. It absorbs the oils and dirt. It's really weird feeling and takes a while to get used to. It feels kind of gritty and not foamy or lathery like shampoo.
> 
> My daughter makes soaps of all kinds, using organic ingredients (other than lye, which she buys at Ace Hardware) and although I use them on my body, I've yet to try them on my hair. They might work.
> 
> ...


 In a pinch, I'll use baking soda on my hair as well and, if not used too often, leaves your hair looking and feeling great. The problem with using it too often is that it will actually damage your hair; it's far too alkaline. Your better off using just water. On chem. end though, What surprised me about baking soda is that it really will combine with the natural oils in your hair to create a lather, which is cool. If I am in the woods, this is my method: http://www.motherearthnews.com/natu...bath-zmaz81mazraw.aspx?PageId=2#axzz3BWfIy5DQ ... 3 cups hot water and 3 tbles. baking soda.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

When I was a kid my grandmother had me help her make lye soap. You really only needed some lard (animal fat) lye and water. She always added something to give it fragrance. 

Big thing is any container you use can never be used for good prep in future. Also keep some vinegar handy as it will neutralize lye in an accident. Also remember the finished soap has to cure for about a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

